# Nova scotia PNP



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

Dear Friends, Teachers and Seniors,

I have a small query, I have 1 year and 3months work experience from the year 2008 to 2009 as a assistant sales manager in a banking sector and the rest 8years experience in a technical sales products, making it overall 9 years plus work experience after bachelor degree.

I also have 1year 1 month work experience in a bank as a credit processing officer when I was doing my bachelors, which means my this 1year experience is before my bachelor degree.

Now as am checking Nova Scotia province, NOC 6235 Financial sales representative is open. My question is that can I apply Nova Scotia for PNP and will they consider my work experience in banking industry which was gained 8years ago and also does they consider work experience before bachelor degree.

Thank you in advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ask them directly - the NS PNP program would be the best ones to ask questions about how they adjudicate work experience. None of us here work for the NS provincial government, so we couldn't give you any insider knowledge as to what they want/look for or how they adjudicate what you send them.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

incredible india said:


> Dear Friends, Teachers and Seniors










> Now as am checking Nova Scotia province, NOC 6235 Financial sales representative is open. My question is that can I apply Nova Scotia for PNP and will they consider my work experience in banking industry which was gained 8years ago and also does they consider work experience before bachelor degree.




Best to ask those who would be making the decision.


----------

